# iPad or PS3



## Rohan_B (Nov 29, 2010)

*I want to ask this on the behalf of my friend!! *
My friend was going to buy a PS3 when his dad told him that he could either opt for the Ps3 or a 64GB wifi+3g iPad!! 
Now he is confused and please i want some advice so please give your suggestions and views!
Please tell me what you would have done if you were in his place!!
*Thanx!!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, that depends if 'your friend' is a gamer or not. Also depends on his needs as to whether he needs a tablet or not. It's really hard to tell between those two unless you tell us his preferences.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 30, 2010)

iPad hands down.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2010)

PS3 : gaming, high definition entertainment
ipad: internet, fun-games (don't even think of doing FPS etc on this, your fingers will scream F1 F1 F1), couch device for audio and video


----------



## Rohan_B (Nov 30, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Well, that depends if 'your friend' is a gamer or not. Also depends on his needs as to whether he needs a tablet or not. It's really hard to tell between those two unless you tell us his preferences.



What would you have done in his place??



desiibond said:


> PS3 : gaming, high definition entertainment
> ipad: internet, fun-games (don't even think of doing FPS etc on this, your fingers will scream F1 F1 F1), couch device for audio and video



What would you have done in his place??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2010)

Rohan_B said:


> What would you have done in his place??
> 
> 
> 
> What would you have done in his place??



2009 version of desiibond (who used to game) would've taken PS3
2010 version of desiibond (who blogs, chats and videos) would've taken iPad. 

i think PS3+ipod touch 4 would be much better idea.

Not to forget Apple is preparing the next version of ipad ( should release in next few months), probably with facetime, highres display and more features. so, this definitely is not the right time to buy ipad.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 30, 2010)

depends whether your friend's dad will be givin him money to buy games for PS3 which are not so cheap.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah. 2k-3k per game is not easy. but anyways, it is now jailbroken.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 1, 2010)

although illegal, it will be a pain downloading those huge Blu ray rip games if jailbreaked


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wait till jan when apple will release new ipad and if you want to play hardcore games buy ps3 otherwise ipad is the best bet (app store has great games not to mention apps like good reader vlc iwork ibooks kindle netflix and many more).In a nutshell ipad is the best device to browse web watch movies play games and do some work


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 1, 2010)

@Raman : iPad's next generation is coming up in April and not Jan.

PS3 FTW!

for more entertainment! and as said get a 8GB iPod Touch 4th Gen and PS3! 

iPad is good, but not so portable. no use of it then. Only movies and some games looks good on iPad, but again on PS3 you can get HD as well as FPS gaming!

so go for the PS3.


----------



## raman0890 (Dec 1, 2010)

VarDOS said:


> @Raman : iPad's next generation is coming up in April and not Jan.
> 
> PS3 FTW!
> 
> ...



I was not talking about availability.Apple is going to hold a special event come this january and they will unveil new ipad.So its in january that people will get to see new ipad and decide if it suits their needs and then buy it when available


----------



## hellknight (Dec 1, 2010)

In the words of Sheldon Cooper "PS3.. definitely PS3.."


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanx guys for all your help!
Since I already have an iPod touch 4g then I guess PS3 will be the best bet!!
My * THANX * to _ EVERYONE _ .....


----------

